# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые «трансформеры» от ASUS

## Labs

Transformer Book T100 и Transformer Book Trio TX201 сочетают в себе функциональность ноутбука с удобством планшетных компьютеров

Компания ASUS представляет два новых устройства-трансформера серии Transformer Book: T100 и Trio. Обе модели состоят из двух компонентов: отсоединяемого дисплея, который можно применять как планшет, и клавиатурной док-станции, наделяющей их всей функциональностью обычных ноутбуков. Более того, док-станция Transformer Book Trio является полноценным компьютером, который может подключаться к внешнему монитору и использоваться в качестве десктопа.

Как отметил глава компании ASUS Джонни Ши, «ASUS Transformer Book T100 является идеальным перевоплощением нетбука Eee PC с такими достоинствами как отсоединяемый сенсорный экран, широкая мультимедийная функциональность и длительное время автономной работы».

Transformer Book T100 – ноутбук и планшет в одном устройстве

ASUS Transformer Book T100 – это 10,1-дюймовый ультрапортативный ноутбук на базе четырехъядерного процессора Intel Atom. Его отсоединяемый HD-дисплей может использоваться самостоятельно как планшет под управлением Windows 8.1. Transformer Book T100 может похвастаться изящным корпусом и потрясающей мобильностью. Вес устройства составляет всего 1,07 кг, а его планшетный компонент весит лишь 550 г.

Высокую производительность при превосходной энергоэффективности новому устройству обеспечивает процессор Intel Atom Bay Trail-T Z3740. Именно благодаря ему время автономной работы Transformer Book T100 составляет до 11 часов. Для взаимодействия с приложениями служат эргономичная клавиатура, мультисенсорный тачпад с поддержкой жестов Windows 8.1 и мультисенсорный IPS-дисплей, который также может похвастать превосходной цветопередачей и широкими углами обзора (178°). На Transformer Book T100 предустанавливается офисный пакет «Microsoft Office для дома и учебы 2013» с полными версиями Word, Excel, PowerPoint и OneNote.

Компания ASUS также предлагает 13,3-дюймовый аналог этого устройства под названием ASUS Transformer Book T300. Работая на базе процессора Intel Core четвертого поколения, Transformer Book T300 выполнен в тонком металлическом корпусе с приятной на ощупь отделкой и не требует подзарядки в течение 8 часов.

Transformer Book Trio – ноутбук, планшет и стационарный компьютер

ASUS Transformer Book Trio – это оригинальное устройство, которое может использоваться как ноутбук, планшет или стационарный компьютер. В режиме ноутбука Transformer Book Trio работает на базе процессора Intel Core под управлением Windows 8. Если же отсоединить его 11,6-дюймовый дисплей, то пользователь получает Android-планшет с процессором Atom. При этом клавиатурная часть может быть подключена к внешнему монитору и использоваться как стационарный компьютер.

Доступность и цена

ASUS Transformer Book Trio появится на белорусском рынке в конце декабря. Рекомендованная розничная цена на устройство составляет 11 999 990 рублей.

ASUS Transformer Book T100 также появится на белорусском рынке в конце декабря. Рекомендованная розничная цена на устройство составляет 4 999 990 рублей.

----------

